# Phragmipedium Hanne Popow



## Erythrone (Dec 5, 2012)

Bud watching




Phragmipedium Hanne Popow_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 5, 2012)

ooops wrong place... Is it possible to someone to move it to the Phrag section??


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 5, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> ooops wrong place... Is it possible to someone to move it to the Phrag section??


So done.

Color looks really pretty, and I'm looking forward to a post when it is open.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh man! You burnt me..its only a bud watch!

(PS. Looks like a good one coming on)


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2012)

Sucker! :evil:


----------



## Dido (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice keep on coming


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 6, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> So done.
> 
> Color looks really pretty, and I'm looking forward to a post when it is open.



Thank you!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 6, 2012)

The flower is now open... I will take a picture soon....


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 6, 2012)

Such a pretty photo


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 7, 2012)

heeh..looks like fritillaria


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 9, 2012)

Here is the flower. Not a flat one but I think it is gracefull.




Phragmipedium Hanne Popow 2_web 2_ par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 9, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 9, 2012)

It turned out very beautiful!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 9, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## newbud (Dec 9, 2012)

Very Very nice Erythrone. Much different than Phrag_guy's . Wonder why?


----------



## phrag guy (Dec 9, 2012)

that is nice


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2012)

Yay besseae hybrids! Is it fragrant?


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 10, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> ... I think it is gracefull.



Yes it is Lise!!!! A beauty !!!! Jean


----------



## Dido (Dec 10, 2012)

a keeper for sure


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 10, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae hybrids! Is it fragrant?



No. Should it be fragrant?


----------



## Shiva (Dec 12, 2012)

Great color.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> No. Should it be fragrant?


Yes, like roses or raspberries.


----------



## Susie11 (Dec 13, 2012)

That is quite beautiful.


----------



## eaborne (Dec 14, 2012)

A pretty pink color!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 14, 2012)

it is quite charming, and i'd rather see it like this than 'flat'. ... flat is boring; who wants to see flat and round all of the time


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 15, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> it is quite charming, and i'd rather see it like this than 'flat'. ... flat is boring; who wants to see flat and round all of the time




I agree. We don't want roses, peonies, lilies, daylilies and irises to be round and flat. And they are beautiful!!


----------



## quiltergal (Dec 16, 2012)

I also like the shape. It's very graceful, and kind of snazzy. I have a Cape May County whose form is like that. I love it.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 31, 2012)

Second bloom. The bud grown on warmer temperature than the first one so the color is lighter. 

I am still in love with it. And it is always thirsty. It needs watering every 2 days! 




Phragmipedium Hanne Popow_web2 par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 31, 2012)

:smitten: still!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2013)

Is it fragrant? oke: I mean, is it semi-flavum??


----------



## Hera (Jan 1, 2013)

So pretty.


----------



## Paul Mc (Jan 1, 2013)

WOW!!! You've got an amazing one there for the new year!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 1, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Is it fragrant? oke: I mean, is it semi-flavum??



No... still not fragrant...oke:

I don't know if it is semi-flavum. It is a "second-hand" plant that has been produced by Ecuagenera.


----------



## Clark (Jan 1, 2013)

Thumbs up on post #11, 25 and 26.
I'm tempted to turn down the themostat


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> No... still not fragrant...oke:
> 
> I don't know if it is semi-flavum. It is a "second-hand" plant that has been produced by Ecuagenera.



Sorry to hear that. I haven't seen a flavum hanne popow from Ecuagenera yet so i'd say its not also. Looking very nice though.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 10, 2013)

Twins





Phragmipedium Hanne Popow_webfinal par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice photo!


----------



## TDT (Feb 10, 2013)

Delightful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Twins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh! My! :drool:
:smitten::smitten: :smitten::smitten:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2013)

Very nice. Definitely flavum. Yay besseae hybrids!!


----------



## Jaljala (Feb 11, 2013)

Superbe ! They are holding hands, sorry, sepals!


----------

